# Great scraper burnisher



## Dusty56

Thanks for posting this . I didn't know that it existed until now : )


----------



## Jimi_C

I almost pulled the trigger on this, but it felt like cheating. It was also hard to find any reviews online that said whether or not it worked well. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Manitario

Awesome; I just ordered one of these yesterday; good to know that it was worth the money!


----------



## a1Jim

Good review thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrandonW

I'll have to look into one of these! I don't mind cheating. How does it work? Magic? Great review, by the way.


----------



## live4ever

Sharpening plane irons? Check. Chisels? Check. But when it comes to scrapers, I just can't do it well for some reason. After watching every video out there on scraper sharpening, I had all but given up, but maybe this little guy is the ticket. And Lee Valley/Veritas takes more of my money…

Thanks for posting!


----------



## ellen35

I bought one at the Woodworking Show… I am waiting for it to arrive.
Thanks for the review. I feel better about spending all that $$ now!


----------



## bluejazz

+1 on the review. I heard a lot of bad reviews of this item, but bought it anyway. I'm not sure I can tell a big difference when I change the angle, but it does seem to do a fine job of placing the hook.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been thinking of getting one of these… Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood- check it out!)


----------



## gko

Great review. One question - you have to start with a flat square edge that's normally done with a file and then a stone(s). Does it do that step for you or do you still have to go through that? After squaring I can burnish it for a while but eventually it needs to be squared again. Still looking to getting it because sometimes I get a nice burr and sometimes not. Would be nice to get a consistent burr.


----------



## JonathanG

Thanks for this informative review. Seems to take the inconsistencies and guesswork out of burnishing the scraper edge at various angles.


----------



## Tennwood

GKO

The instructions say to reset the burnisher to 0, take a couple of passes and then set the hook angle and burnish. It also says that when the edge gets worn to file the edge smooth and square. The easiest way I have found to do this is using a wet stone, but I would think a sharpening stone would also work. I know with all scrapers, they have to be filed down occasionally to get to new metal and then squared and burnished.
Hope this helps.


----------

